# Memoirs of an American Geisha Slayer (AKA A PLAYER and CRUSHER)



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

"Tell me your secrets." I said. She drank from her cup of water. She reeked of sexuality like a dainty alley cat stretching its ass in the air for the male cats to come and take her. The ambiance of Starbucks was loud enough for the people across from us not to hear any of our conversation.

"An exchange of secrets is how we bond." I smiled. It was a dry and wry smile but she found it incredibly sexy. I knew this from the look that I saw on her face which resembled the look on other women's faces at this stage of the hunt. Soon there would be a few more dates concluded with blowjobs after diner and a movie, maybe some sex in the back of my car if I trusted her, and maybe more dates if I respected her and had the wherewithal to call back.

It's strange the way you think aging might change the game. But it doesn't. At least not after 30. Between the ages of 25-30 people act as if they are too mature to fuck in some random place like a graveyard. But I've found that once you hit 30 anything is fair game again. It's almost as if romance and sexual lust have merged.

-Diaries of a metaphysical vampire.


----------

